# Neue Fische, neues Glück -Moderlieschen?



## naturteichtante (11. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend,

am Freitag habe ich mich nicht zurückhalten können bei dem tollen Wetter 5 __ Shubunkin gekauft - sind ja alle Weg vom letzten Jahr. Heute war ich füttern und die haben sich natürlich noch nicht blicken lassen - den alten Karpfen hat es wenigstens geschmeckt. 

Dienstag möchte ich nochmal ne "bunte" Mischung kaufen und liebäugel auch  mit __ Moderlieschen. Wie ist den eure Erfahrung mit Moderlieschen? Springen die wirklich so hoch und landen im Gestrüpp? 

Wenn die sich selber aus ihrem Lebensraum schießen ist ja die Frage wieviel man von denen dann letztendlich einsetzt? Dachte so erstmal so an 5-10 Moderlieschen. 

LG
Tante


----------



## sternhausen (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische, neues Glück - Moderlieschen?*

Hallo Tante
Ich habe zwar schon öfter gelesen,daß es unter den Moderlieschen auch Springende geben soll, ich selbst habe das aber bei meinen noch nie beobachtet.
Auf jeden Fall sind Moderlieschen Schwarmfische und daher solltest du mindestens 7-10 Stück einsetzen
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## naturteichtante (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische, neues Glück - Moderlieschen?*

Guten Abend,

ja am Dienstag habe ich dann auch 5 Moderlieschen, 5 Orfen und einen __ Goldfisch gekauft. Vom Händler bekam ich dann 2 Moderlieschen gratis dazu und zu den 5 ne __ Orfe. 

Ein Lieschen hat den Transport leider nicht überstanden -so waren es nur 6 :shock 

Hab ja genug Platz im Teich und kaufe jetzt in Etappen den Neubesatz. Es kommen also noch weitere dazu für einen schönen Scharm. 

War gerade mal im Forum am gucken, und völlig erstaunt darüber, daß auch Stockenten Fische fressen. Ist mir vollig neu, wäre aber eine Erklärung dafür, daß die vom letzten Jahr alle weg sind - im Teich steht ein altes Entenhäuschen  

Letztes Jahr hab ich ne __ Wildente erwischt, die ganz erschrocken sofort das Weite suchte. Also doch nicht immer der __ Reiher oder Hochwasser  

Seit Dienstag war ich auch noch nicht wieder am Teich. Die "Neuen" tauchen eh erstmal ab und ich hoffe, dass die Orfen auch die 5 Shubunkins wieder ans Tageslicht befördern. 

Nun hab ich auch Rotfedern ins Auge gefasst. Passt doch auch zu den alten Karpfen in einem Teich, oder? 

LG 
Tante


----------

